# joder - que se joda, jódete



## illest718

Hi, i'm havin trouble translating slang expressions into spanish.

the verb 'joder' means to fuck.... 

in that case, what would "Que se joda" mean as opposed to 'jodate'?

Also, in the spanish to english section it says 'joderse' means to fuck up, so then would 'se lo jodimos' mean 'we fucked it up'? like how is the verb used wen u mess up something, instead of sexual intercourse?

-thnx


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Illest,

Have you used the Search feature yet?  These terms have been discussed many times in other threads.

Thanks,
Cuchuflete


----------



## illest718

yes i have... and my specific questions were not answered in other discussions.


----------



## alc112

I don't know how to translate it, but I provide you with the context
For example:
A: Juan no estudió y se sacó un 1
B: Que se joda, eso le pasa por no estudiar

Joderse
If Juan tells you about the mark he got, you would have tto say him "a joderse"


----------



## illest718

that answers one part of my question, but also how would u say "I fucked it up"? (Lo jodí maybe, but not sure) or if its joderse i use and not joder, me lo jodí.


----------



## alc112

Joder, in this case, doesn't mean you have had sex with a person.


----------



## illest718

so would 'i fucked it up' be 'lo jodí' or 'me lo jodí'?


----------



## alc112

would you give us the sentence where you found the words?
It'll be very helpful to find the context and then explain you.
Thanks


----------



## Like an Angel

illest718 said:
			
		

> so would 'i fucked it up' be 'lo jodí' or 'me lo jodí'?


 
Debes escribir "lo jodí". Por ejemplo: Hoy le hice un chiste a Alan, y me lo creyó, *lo jodí*. If you don't understand me let me know, I'll give another try


----------



## Like an Angel

O si no: Hoy estaba haciendo cola en el subte y abandoné la fila dos segundo para saludar a una amiga, cuando regresé el subte ya había pasado, *me jodí* por ser simpática


----------



## alc112

Están buenos tus ejemplos LAA.
Lo dicen todo.


----------



## cuchuflete

Una respuesta muy bizarra por cierto Angélica.


----------



## illest718

that sentence means, today i made a joke to alan and he believed me, i fucked with him?


----------



## cuchuflete

illest718 said:
			
		

> that sentence means, today i made a joke to alan and he believed me, i fucked with him?



I stronly suggest that you abstain from using the verbs joder and joderse until your basic Spanish has improved substantially.  You will almost certainly get yourself into lots of trouble otherwise.


----------



## alc112

In the first example of LAA. means that the person was gotten??
For example:
I got in the thread New month by the mods (or sometthin like that, correct me please)
I made a joke and I got Juan
that means in the first sentece of LAA


----------



## illest718

Today i was making cola (??) in the subway and I walked away for 2 seconds so say hi to a friend, when i came back it had already passed, i got fucked?


----------



## alc112

illest718 said:
			
		

> Today i was making cola (??) in the subway and I walked away for 2 seconds so say hi to a friend, when i came back it had already passed, i got fucked?


 
hacer cola ---> Queue

LAA: Lo dejo en tus manos, me tengo que ir a mis clases de ALemán.
Saludos y suerte


----------



## Like an Angel

It meant that *I tease him*, not fuck him up... 



			
				cuchuflete said:
			
		

> I stronly suggest that you abstain from using the verbs joder and joderse until your basic Spanish has improved substantially. You will almost certainly get yourself into lots of trouble otherwise.


 
That's a wise advice!!!


----------



## cuchuflete

Illest-Please read post #14!!!


----------



## Like an Angel

illest718 said:
			
		

> Today I was *queuing up *(?) in the subway and I walked away for 2 seconds to say hi to a friend, when I came back it had already passed, *I had to put up with it*


 
That's the idea, but as Mr. Cuchuflete said beware!!


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Angélica,

Tal vez va a prestar más atención a una dama celestial.  A fin de cuentas, como nos enseña el refrán argentino:

El estudiante sin base sólida se va a joder en el subte igual que en otras circunstancias.

Cuchu


----------



## Like an Angel

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> El estudiante sin base sólida se va a joder en el subte igual que en otras circunstancias.


 
Good one Cuchu, good one


----------



## cristóbal

The problem, I'd say, is that these "bad slang expressions" have different uses in different countries.  I don't think you would ever say in Spain, "me lo jodí" to say "I f'ed it up" but rather "me lo cagué" for example.  Nevertheless, the verb "joder" gets plenty of other use and exercise in the daily language of a Spaniard that the lack of its use in this case doesn't hurt its feelings.  Anyway, they use it enough that you don't have to.  
I would suggest, like Cuchu wisely advises, that until you hear it come out of the mouth of a native speaker (and not off the keyboard) and until you've heard it enough and in the right circumstances to understand its usage and timing, that you leave it alone for now.  O sea... no te jodas.


----------



## alc112

cristóbal said:
			
		

> I would suggest, like Cuchu wisely advises, that until you hear it come out of the mouth of a native speaker (and not off the keyboard) and until you've heard it enough and in the right circumstances to understand its usage and timing, that you leave it alone for now. O sea... no te jodas.


 
No me gusta como queda joder en tu oración, Crist, No pega.
Saludos


----------



## cristóbal

Y bueno... ahí lo tienes... ya ves como uno puede meterse en líos con esto...

Sin embargo, alc, quería utilizarlo como "don't kid yourself" = "no te jodas"... como dicen los españoles... no sé.  Igual yo tampoco tengo buena idea de lo que estoy haciendo.


----------



## illest718

"Pues vamos a destrozarlos de nuevo que se joda."

thnx


----------



## Phryne

illest718 said:
			
		

> "Pues vamos a destrozarlos de nuevo que se joda."
> 
> thnx



Hi illest! Well, That's not great language.  

The sentence means something like this. 

  "well, we'll kick their a**es again, f*** him/her" 

"que se joda" means that you don't care if somebody else has a problem. In English you would normally say "f*** him/her", "scr*w him/her", "I couldn't care less about him/her", "I don't give a damn/sh**/f*** about him/her" when this happens.

saludos


----------



## sparkplugsf

Hola, mi amigos,

"in line" is the American usage. "queue" is primarily a British term.


----------



## NoUse4AName

illest718 said:
			
		

> Hi, i'm havin trouble translating slang expressions into spanish.
> 
> the verb 'joder' means to fuck....
> 
> in that case, what would "Que se joda" mean as opposed to 'jodate'?
> 
> Also, in the spanish to english section it says 'joderse' means to fuck up, so then would 'se lo jodimos' mean 'we fucked it up'? like how is the verb used wen u mess up something, instead of sexual intercourse?
> 
> -thnx



I'm new! i will do my best!... 

"joder" doesn't mean "to fuck"
cuando "-JODES- a alguien" entonces: "YOU PISS SOMEBODY OFF"
If you "fuck (with) somebody" then you "-cojes, fornicas, tienes sexo- (con) alguien"
I think you should know that first!

when you mess up -something- you Fuck -something- up
Example: My life is all messed up - My life is fucked up

"joderSE" is used when you have to deal with something you don't want to, the same with "que SE joda" 

His wife left him becouse he cheated her, then "que se joda" (he had a bad actitude so he doesn't deserve sorrow)

sometimes someone says "jodete" when he/she doesn't care about your pain, suffering or whatever.
Ex:
-perdí mi trabajo ayer-
-jodete-

"se lo jodimos(a por ejemplo su auto)" "we fucked (for example his car) up"


----------



## Sub-Zero

Another way that is not rude of saying that would be "I screwed it up" (the English equivalent for "metí la pata").


----------



## grobanite4ever85

I think we should use this symbol  when writing curse words because I don't want anyone to get in trouble.


----------

